# I can't handle rated less than 5



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm 4.88 with Uber. 4.82 with lyft. Lyft passengers are even harder to please on the average.

With Uber I only have one trip that was less than 4 stars out of 195 trips now. I know who it was, it was the guy who wouldn't walk down to get in my car on a one way street on New Year's Eve.

But still. I can't handle the bad ratings, it effects my psyche. I was a 4.89 yesterday for Uber and then I drove these chicks that kept on swearing at Travis. Because of Travis, I got a bad rating.

They even said I did nothing wrong. Still got a 4 from them. Wish I could return the favor. I'm tired of 2 faced people. If you don't like me, don't act like you do. This platform teaches me a lot about people. Can act very sincere and then turn around and backstab you.

Oh well. At least with Uber I'm safe for now even after 195 rides, but with lyft it's really hard. You have to engage with your passengers the whole ride. Lyft pax love the attention. But when I do lyft line it's harder to engage and I get low ratings when that happens.

Geez, what do some these passengers want?? Yea I don't agree with the ratings. But at least Uber is simply just driving point a to point b. With lyft, they all sit in the front and it takes a toll on you when they talk about politics, protesting and liberalism and say bad things about Uber. And all you can do is go out of your way for them and give them the best experience they can hope for, just so you don't get deactivated.

They take my water, use my chargers, play their music. I drive a nice car and go out of my way to make things right. I don't know if these pax understand. I never want to see someone who rated me less than 5.

These ratings systems are bad. With eBay it's positive, negative or neutral. But with ride-share, it's set up like yelp. And 4 is good on yelp. 4 gets you fired on ride-share.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

There's something seriously wrong about a 4.88 driver complaining about ratings.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> There's something seriously wrong about a 4.88 driver complaining about ratings.


But I'm only a 4.82 with lyft. I was at a 4.89 and then went down after the protest. Then I started kissing butt about their stance and started getting tips and good ratings. But when I had a lyft pax yesterday she was trying to rush me. She was mad the app was loading slow.

Just think all it takes is a few more bad ratings to bring me to a 4.6 or lower and get me fired. Very thin line.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Here's a question. Should you give more passengers less than 5? Would it affect your own ratings? I just feel that justice must be served. I rated so many pax 5 that were very loud and obnoxious.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

A LOT of pax think of stars like grades in school: 5 is an A, 4 is a B, etc.

On the "protest" -- it's amazing how different things are over there on the left coast. The only thing I've heard about the "protest" was one pax (out of about 50) who _asked if any pax had mentioned it_. Nope, none. Zero. And no Lyft pax saying they switched. It's been a non-event here as far as I can tell.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

JimKE said:


> A LOT of pax think of stars like grades in school: 5 is an A, 4 is a B, etc.
> 
> On the "protest" -- it's amazing how different things are over there on the left coast. The only thing I've heard about the "protest" was one pax (out of about 50) who _asked if any pax had mentioned it_. Nope, none. Zero. And no Lyft pax saying they switched. It's been a non-event here as far as I can tell.


They're very different for me over here in San Fran. About 60 percent talk about their beliefs. I have to be on their side to get the ratings. They are very much against Uber. Had 5 pax in a row one night for lyft that were very passionate with deleting Uber forever.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm 4.88 with Uber. 4.82 with lyft. Lyft passengers are even harder to please on the average.
> 
> With Uber I only have one trip that was less than 4 stars out of 195 trips now. I know who it was, it was the guy who wouldn't walk down to get in my car on a one way street on New Year's Eve.
> 
> ...


Brother, I've met you. Don't sweat it. You are doing fine. There is no way around the system in this case.

It's not you, it's them.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Here's a question. Should you give more passengers less than 5? Would it affect your own ratings? I just feel that justice must be served. I rated so many pax 5 that were very loud and obnoxious.


I give everybody a 5 unless I conclude that they were so bad I'd rather not have taken the trip. Then I give them a 1. I've given only a handful of 1s.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I give everybody a 5 unless I conclude that they were so bad I'd rather not have taken the trip. Then I give them a 1. I've given only a handful of 1s.


If they give me a 4 I want them to have a 4


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

All this talk about ratings. I just don't understand. There's only one rating that matters.

The Mendoza line: The point at which Uber deactivates you.

You can't take your 4.88 rating to the bank at turn it in for a $10K grant.
You can't take your 4.88 rating to a car dealership and get $10K off your next car.
You can't even take your 4.88 rating to a restaurant and get a free meal.

There's no practical difference between a rating that is .01 points above the Mendoza line and a rating that is .15, .35, .85, 1.15 above the Mendoza line. Fretting about it is just mental masturbation. Find something worthwhile to worry about.

[NG]Owner


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

NGOwner said:


> All this talk about ratings. I just don't understand. There's only one rating that matters.
> 
> The Mendoza line: The point at which Uber deactivates you.
> 
> ...


Well I don't want to be low, it's important to be higher than lower or you risk getting deactivated. With Uber I'm not as paranoid because they have courses you can take to improve. But with lyft, you are gone and once you are gone you cannot get reinstated. You are judged based on arbitrary ratings.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

4.88 with Uber 198 rides in. Was a 4.89 before yesterday.

4.82 with lyft 131 rides in. Was a 4.83 before yesterday.

So the guy in San Francisco st the hub for lyft said you can't be below a 4.6. So at 4.82, I have very little room for error. If a pax thinks I was good and gave me a 4, then he has no idea how harmful his rating is.

Also, will ratings make or break your bank? Will pax cancel if you're rating isn't superb? I've been breaking my back for pax on lyft just so I don't get canned.

I do whatever they say. I never argue. They talk politics and I'm on their side. They want a charger? Fine. Water? Fine.

But at what score should you fret?

Sometimes I would rather get a 1 then a 4. Because then I know who it was instead of getting a 4 based on something I don't even understand.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So the guy in San Francisco st the hub for lyft said you can't be below a 4.6. So at 4.82, I have very little room for error.


Actually, you have quite a bit of room for error. Your ratings are going to vary a little up and down -- but it takes a LOT of low ratings to reduce 130 rides at 4.82 down to 4.59. I could to the math, but I'm tired and lazy.

Don't sweat the ratings unless you drop a whole lot more.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm 4.88 with Uber. 4.82 with lyft. Lyft passengers are even harder to please on the average.
> 
> With Uber I only have one trip that was less than 4 stars out of 195 trips now. I know who it was, it was the guy who wouldn't walk down to get in my car on a one way street on New Year's Eve.
> 
> ...


I think you are worrying too much. Looking first of all stop all the freebies. They really do not make a major difference in how people will rate you. Also do not I repeat do not let a passenger control the music. First of all you are the one that have their safety in your hands and their safety might be in danger if someone decides to put on some music that might make you lose focus. This is how I handle the music, when I first see the passenger I try to my best to put on a station they might enjoy. It's a guessing game but I am in charge. Also most important is to have a pleasant conservation. If it turns to something that is uncomfortable to you then they to change the subject . You might get that one passenger no matter what you do is going to rate you lower then you deserve. Get over it. Look I learn a very important lesson in life early. When things get bad remember this. EVERYTHING IS TEMPORARY! The only thing that is not temporary is death. So when things get you down remember that statement. When things do get bad it is how you react to it. Look my rating is 4.91. I have over 1050 rides. But I do not give anything away. I just drive them to their designation in a safe and timely manner. I keep my car very clean and most of all I converse with them. That is all you need to do. Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

Seek psychological help. Who cares what your rating is.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

Spanky, great avatar.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> 4.88 with Uber 198 rides in. Was a 4.89 before yesterday.
> 
> 4.82 with lyft 131 rides in. Was a 4.83 before yesterday.
> 
> ...


When you get to about 500 rides talk to us. IF you are still obsessed with your rating, seek medical help immediately...


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

He does not need medical or physiological help ! It is human nature to care what people think of you. In fact we are all being rated by spouses, parents, friends or co workers. Of course we ate not given an score but let's face it we all care what people think of us. Do they think I am stupid or ugly ! Am I good in bed! Hey does my breath smell. We all have these thoughts and if you say that you don't then you are lying to yourself or a very unhappy person deep down. So if he is upset with not getting better ratings he has every right to feel that way. So lay off he needs medical or physiological help just because he wants to be appreciated for the efforts he has given. You all might look deep down in your self and wonder what happen to that fire that use to drive me. Maybe it is time to change the path you are on... Think about it. Have a great day!


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

STOP OBSESSING ABOUT RATINGS.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> He does not need medical or physiological help ! It is human nature to care what people think of you. In fact we are all being rated by spouses, parents, friends or co workers. Of course we ate not given an score but let's face it we all care what people think of us. Do they think I am stupid or ugly ! Am I good in bed! Hey does my breath smell. We all have these thoughts and if you say that you don't then you are lying to yourself or a very unhappy person deep down. So if he is upset with not getting better ratings he has every right to feel that way. So lay off he needs medical or physiological help just because he wants to be appreciated for the efforts he has given. You all might look deep down in your self and wonder what happen to that fire that use to drive me. Maybe it is time to change the path you are on... Think about it. Have a great day!


Correct! I check my ratings every 5 min.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Worry when youre at 4.5


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

I think you should read some self help books. True happiness comes from within, not from other people.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> 4.88 with Uber 198 rides in. Was a 4.89 before yesterday.
> 
> 4.82 with lyft 131 rides in. Was a 4.83 before yesterday.
> 
> ...


Stop freaking out and again... Stop giving out water. Waste of money, if you want to give out something, be a little creative. I occasionally give out Ghirardelli chocolates. 10 dollars for almost 50 of them. If you give out something that is different, people respond better. Also it is smaller, and cost about the same as water. 
As for them talking, just nod and agree.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

DRider you really do have to stop worrying about. PAX will give you 4s or 5s probably mostly 5s but a 4 slips in because the rider thinks a 4 is still pretty good because of this it is mathematically impossible to be much higher then that high 4.8s. Also I think they take the average of your last 500 rides not all rides.
Example I had 3 straight weeks of 5s (27 PAX actually took the time to rate out of 70 riders and all rated me 5s). The next week 6 out of 29 rated me, 5 were 5s and one 1 star for a 4.33 for the week. Know idea who or why but I didn't really care I stay in the 4.86 - 4.89 range and have for close to 2 years. 
Just keep doing what you are doing you'll be fine.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Correct! I check my ratings every 5 min.


And I thought I was the only one!

But do you check your ratings on off days? You know, when you are NOT driving? Not saying I do, but I picked up one more 5-Star today...


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

JimKE said:


> And I thought I was the only one!
> 
> But do you check your ratings on off days? You know, when you are NOT driving? Not saying I do, but I picked up one more 5-Star today...


Even on my off days!


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> I think you are worrying too much. Looking first of all stop all the freebies. They really do not make a major difference in how people will rate you. Also do not I repeat do not let a passenger control the music. First of all you are the one that have their safety in your hands and their safety might be in danger if someone decides to put on some music that might make you lose focus. This is how I handle the music, when I first see the passenger I try to my best to put on a station they might enjoy. It's a guessing game but I am in charge. Also most important is to have a pleasant conservation. If it turns to something that is uncomfortable to you then they to change the subject . You might get that one passenger no matter what you do is going to rate you lower then you deserve. Get over it. Look I learn a very important lesson in life early. When things get bad remember this. EVERYTHING IS TEMPORARY! The only thing that is not temporary is death. So when things get you down remember that statement. When things do get bad it is how you react to it. Look my rating is 4.91. I have over 1050 rides. But I do not give anything away. I just drive them to their designation in a safe and timely manner. I keep my car very clean and most of all I converse with them. That is all you need to do. Hope that helps. Good luck.


 I agree, All I give the passengers are a safe ride from a to b nothing more or less, Uber and some lyft passengers will rate you low no matter how well you spoil your riders. Just keep doing what you doing and keep it moving.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85

Read this. Love this. Take a deep breath.


----------



## Flex (Jun 3, 2016)

With me, everyone starts out at a 4 Star and I work from there. If they tip me or give me a compliment that makes me feel fuzzy; then I give them a 5 Star; else I start distinguishing all of my political bias and inhibitions against the rider from the baseline of 4 Stars.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> I'm 4.88 with Uber. 4.82 with lyft. Lyft passengers are even harder to please on the average.
> 
> With Uber I only have one trip that was less than 4 stars out of 195 trips now. I know who it was, it was the guy who wouldn't walk down to get in my car on a one way street on New Year's Eve.
> 
> ...


I positively am not that concerned about the rating, it only matters if it falls below 4.6, so as long I'm above it, I don't give it much thought.


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

lol stop sweating it. It's not that serious. It's funny because my rating only really starts to fluctuate when I give honest ratings to the passengers. When I give all 5's , I get all 5's. I'm currently at a 4.94 ... it went down to 4.93 but is now climbing again. I really don't care to be honest as long as I know I didn't do anything wrong. My rider rating is 4.69 loool


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OP needs to get back on his meds.
I do the job that $12 per hour buys. Ever walked into a McDonalds and seen the workers there, moving at half speed and, basically, bored? Well, ya get what ya pay for. You get minimum wage service, barely edible food, and a plastic table to sit at. You want $100 an hour service, filet mignon, champagne and a candle on the white linen table cloth? PAY FOR IT.
I do my job. I don't even care what my rating is. I don't know what it is - I should prolly look some day.
Been doing this gig for six months and I've never had an email from Uber for anything. But, if, for ANY reason they don't want me driving for them any more all they have to do is tell me. I'll go away. No hard feelings, no tears. 
When I found Uber I was looking for a job.
When I leave Uber I will be looking for a job.
No change. No problem.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I'm 4.88 with Uber. 4.82 with lyft. Lyft passengers are even harder to please on the average.
> 
> With Uber I only have one trip that was less than 4 stars out of 195 trips now. I know who it was, it was the guy who wouldn't walk down to get in my car on a one way street on New Year's Eve.
> 
> ...


Take a break. Do something else for a while.
Stay away from the bushes outside of Travis office !
He is not responsible.
The perceptions of the misguided passengers are responsible.
Blame Liberals.
Hide in their bushes !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> STOP OBSESSING ABOUT RATINGS.


See !
See why we talk about politics !
( now his App. is going to start telling him to DO things !)


----------



## I.P.Daily (Jan 5, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Here's a question. Should *you* give more passengers less than 5? Would it affect *your* own ratings? I just feel that justice must be served.


Actually that is two questions.
Surely these questions should be ---
Should *I* give more passengers less than 5?
You would be able to answer this yourself if you approached it in a mature way.

Would it affect *my* ratings?
Really, I mean REALLY. Your logic escapes me. Please explain.

IMHO 'Justice' would only be served if Uber did a better job of screening drivers.

OR maybe the forum will allow a 1-5 rating of member posts. Those that fall below 4.6 are .....?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I.P.Daily said:


> Actually that is two questions.
> Surely these questions should be ---
> Should *I* give more passengers less than 5?
> You would be able to answer this yourself if you approached it in a mature way.
> ...


TOO much logic.
And WAY too much arithmetic.

I rate your post .... 3


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Stop freaking out and again... Stop giving out water. Waste of money, if you want to give out something, be a little creative. I occasionally give out Ghirardelli chocolates. 10 dollars for almost 50 of them. If you give out something that is different, people respond better. Also it is smaller, and cost about the same as water.


that stuff is all a write off.......???

in that case OP can give out mini bottles of alcohol (if uber allows it)......he wants that 5 star doesnt he???


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Stop freaking out and again... Stop giving out water. Waste of money, if you want to give out something, be a little creative. I occasionally give out Ghirardelli chocolates. 10 dollars for almost 50 of them. If you give out something that is different, people respond better. Also it is smaller, and cost about the same as water.
> As for them talking, just nod and agree.


Okay I will try chocolates. Do you let them eat in the car? Or tell them to take it with them. I would only do it to get my ratings a bit higher but if I can reach high 4.8 again for lyft then I don't think I would need it.


----------



## jothopo (Jan 21, 2017)

I love it when people hop in my car and want to talk about politics. I work them so hard. Whatever they want to hear I give it to them. Idgaf. I tell them Trump is god, I tell them he is satan, I tell them whatever they want. It's become something of a game with me. I try to see how quickly I can figure out where they are headed with a subject and try to formulate stories to tell them that they can relate to. Oh man is it fun. 4.93 currently.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Okay I will try chocolates. Do you let them eat in the car? Or tell them to take it with them. I would only do it to get my ratings a bit higher but if I can reach high 4.8 again for lyft then I don't think I would need it.


Don't get chocolates !
You are a victem of Operant Conditioning !
Have an Uber sticker and RELAX !


----------



## Lionslover (Nov 2, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> They're very different for me over here in San Fran. About 60 percent talk about their beliefs. I have to be on their side to get the ratings. They are very much against Uber. Had 5 pax in a row one night for lyft that were very passionate with deleting Uber forever.


Damn crazy liberals.


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Keep your car clean, Drive safely and relax. You will know when your passengers are in the mood for a conversation, I had a few jobs driving passengers around so driving for uber/lyft is easy, I never worried about the rating system and I never offered candy, water or a aux cord, My mentality driving for these rideshare companies is you get what you pay for and nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Admit it, you're a video game addict too! Rating is just another score we track, like experience point in a game.

Me too btw, I want the highest score I can get. First score is $$$, then ratings, then $$$.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Go4 said:


> Admit it, you're a video game addict too! Rating is just another score we track, like experience point in a game.
> 
> Me too btw, I want the highest score I can get. First score is $$$, then ratings, then $$$.


Every time i get a ping i think i leveled up...


----------



## I.P.Daily (Jan 5, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Okay I will try chocolates. Do you let them eat in the car? Or tell them to take it with them. I would only do it to get my ratings a bit higher but if I can reach high 4.8 again for lyft then I don't think I would need it.


I would suggest you let 50% dine in and tell the balance to take away.
This way you will be able to work out which group is the messiest by the amount of chocolate stains on/not on the seats.
Also drunks just love chocolate so you maybe you are on a winner.
Personally I have a mini microwave and fridge to sell hot and cold food and a bunch of incar movies for hire. All up I make more than the fare .... and I get better ratings.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I know what you mean. I can't handle 1-ply toilet paper.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> I know what you mean. I can't handle 1-ply toilet paper.


Fold it on top of itself, give it bottles of water/mints/an Aux cord, and youve got yourself a 5 star rated 2-ply toilet paper!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm not as paranoid


 Yes you are

For every low rating you get you may 10 5 stars, this will supersede the low rating, 10 fold,

Now for the pax they may take 1 ride to your 40 rides, if they rate low, then they cant recover nearly as fast, and eventually they wont get picked up, I know I wont touch anyone under 4.8, and I have seen 4.54, still wondering why they have an account

Besides Fluber isnt going to deactivate anyone, they are scrambling for drivers, and flooding the market


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Actually, you have quite a bit of room for error. Your ratings are going to vary a little up and down -- but it takes a LOT of low ratings to reduce 130 rides at 4.82 down to 4.59. I could to the math, but I'm tired and lazy.
> 
> Don't sweat the ratings unless you drop a whole lot more.


With 130 rides, it only takes 15 1 stars to be at 4.58. 130*5= 650 + 15 = 665 / 145 = 4.58


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Flex said:


> With me, everyone starts out at a 4 Star and I work from there. If they tip me or give me a compliment that makes me feel fuzzy; then I give them a 5 Star; else I start distinguishing all of my political bias and inhibitions against the rider from the baseline of 4 Stars.


Hope you don't mind Pax adopting the same rating system. All drivers start at 4 and work from there. If the driver acts like a clown and entertains them while supplying ample beverage and candy options, they might earn the 5.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm 4.88 with Uber. 4.82 with lyft. Lyft passengers are even harder to please on the average.
> 
> With Uber I only have one trip that was less than 4 stars out of 195 trips now. I know who it was, it was the guy who wouldn't walk down to get in my car on a one way street on New Year's Eve.
> 
> ...


mistake 1 never check ratings.
mistake 2 never pass out water or anything else.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

You folks are being trolled. DRider85 is posting this same kind of clueless crap in other threads to kick up dust. No one can be that ill equipped for life.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> DRider85
> 
> Read this. Love this. Take a deep breath.


???


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You folks are being trolled. DRider85 is posting this same kind of clueless crap in other threads to kick up dust. No one can be that ill equipped for life.


Kind of like the other guy posting that he was deactivated for leaving an orange peel in The backseat


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

You're new to this thing in life called "can't do a damn thing about it," aren't you?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OP is a nut job.
Seriously, he needs to get back on his meds.


----------



## njctuberx (May 11, 2016)

If a driver is deactivated for low ratings, they are in the wrong buisness. I don't say this for the benefit of pax of fUber/Shyts, but for the driver. It's not easy to get consistent low ratings, (unless you really try.) If you can read a GPS and have four doors, you REALLY have to work for poor ratings.


----------



## aray0220 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a 4.99 rating out of 140 rides and I couldn't care **** all. I keep the car clean and provide chargers but that's it. No water, mints, or aux cord. Keep doing your thing and don't worry about it.


----------



## Uncle-not-Ant (Oct 14, 2016)

You will not maintain that rating. You have 300+ more rides to go into your average, and lots of paxholes like to give a 1* for any little reason. Something has changed with the ratings system and my six months of 4.95 to 4.93 is now down in the low 4.8's. Crappy scuzbag riders, you cant avoid them, so might as well join them.

Airport with no tip, downrate them. Any bad attitude, downrate then, complain about rout, downrate em.

I used to give everyone 5*, but now they get what they deserve. At least the next driver gets fair warning if we all downrate the paxholes.

Low rated paxhole that I pick up, get noshow cancelled on exactly at 2/5 no extra grace period from me.


----------



## aray0220 (Oct 19, 2016)

I agree with you. I guess what I was saying is that you're damned if you do and damned if you don't. 

I'm pretty selective of my pick ups though. NO POOL is a given. I help people with their luggage and am pretty good with my conversation skills. It's just a side gig that I won't be doing very much longer. 5 star ratings don't pay the bills.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Here's a question. Should you give more passengers less than 5? Would it affect your own ratings? I just feel that justice must be served. I rated so many pax 5 that were very loud and obnoxious.


Give everyone 4's. Give 5 to the ones that tip (which is no one). Then if they really annoy you, grade them 1 or 2.

Honestly, passengers don't care about their ratings or yours. Out of 10 rides, I've only gotten rated twice. Passengers can't even see their own ratings.


----------



## Stpeteuber (May 11, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> I'm 4.88 with Uber. 4.82 with lyft. Lyft passengers are even harder to please on the average.
> 
> With Uber I only have one trip that was less than 4 stars out of 195 trips now. I know who it was, it was the guy who wouldn't walk down to get in my car on a one way street on New Year's Eve.
> 
> ...


Get over yourself. Until they give money for ratings i couldnt care less what some dumbass rates me


----------



## wgmartin (Jan 18, 2017)

njctuberx said:


> If a driver is deactivated for low ratings, they are in the wrong buisness. I don't say this for the benefit of pax of fUber/Shyts, but for the driver. It's not easy to get consistent low ratings, (unless you really try.) If you can read a GPS and have four doors, you REALLY have to work for poor ratings.


I don't know about that. While I am fairly new I have had all 5 stars. Then, all of a sudden this morning I am a 4.91 because some person gave me a 3. Nothing different, nothing changed just gave me a 3 because they felt the car could have been cleaner. You know, I believe these riders are absolutely clueless and I really do think some of them have a "snotty" attitude. I keep my vehicle as clean as I can (including picking up the crap they leave behind), provide mints, stop at the store for them, all that stuff and then a 3. The heck with them. No more mints, no more what xm station do you prefer, etc..

So, having ranted... If you fall below a 4 uber kicks you out. Correct? If so, is that for good or temporary? Also, does a rider have to provide the rating immediately or can they come back later? As a driver can I show a rider as "dropped off" and come back at a later time to rate them?

Thanks a lot and I hope no one gets the rider I had.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Coachman said:


> There's something seriously wrong about a 4.88 driver complaining about ratings.


The rating system was made for insecure people like him. They are the same people who delete a Facebook picture because it doesn't get enough likes.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Texas4life577 said:


> He does not need medical or physiological help ! It is human nature to care what people think of you. In fact we are all being rated by spouses, parents, friends or co workers. Of course we ate not given an score but let's face it we all care what people think of us. Do they think I am stupid or ugly ! Am I good in bed! Hey does my breath smell. We all have these thoughts and if you say that you don't then you are lying to yourself or a very unhappy person deep down. So if he is upset with not getting better ratings he has every right to feel that way. So lay off he needs medical or physiological help just because he wants to be appreciated for the efforts he has given. You all might look deep down in your self and wonder what happen to that fire that use to drive me. Maybe it is time to change the path you are on... Think about it. Have a great day!


Lol this is all a load of crap.

Ratings are why teenage girls dress ****ty, why gym rats take substances bad for their body. It's all about seeking validation from other people and frankly it's pathetic.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Honestly, passengers don't care about their ratings or yours. Out of 10 rides, I've only gotten rated twice. Passengers can't even see their own ratings.


Not true the pax app let's them request it but it doesn't show like our dashboard.


----------



## I.P.Daily (Jan 5, 2017)

wgmartin said:


> I don't know about that. While I am fairly new I have had all 5 stars. Then, all of a sudden this morning I am a 4.91 because some person gave me a 3. Nothing different, nothing changed just gave me a 3 because they felt the car could have been cleaner. You know, I believe these riders are absolutely clueless and I really do think some of them have a "snotty" attitude. I keep my vehicle as clean as I can (including picking up the crap they leave behind), provide mints, stop at the store for them, all that stuff and then a 3. The heck with them. No more mints, no more what xm station do you prefer, etc..
> 
> So, having ranted... If you fall below a 4 uber kicks you out. Correct? If so, is that for good or temporary? Also, does a rider have to provide the rating immediately or can they come back later? As a driver can I show a rider as "dropped off" and come back at a later time to rate them?
> 
> Thanks a lot and I hope no one gets the rider I had.


You start with 5. BUT, after a chat in the local Uber office, is that your first rated trip etc is what you start to be measured by.
So if on first trip you get a 4 then your rating is 4. What I think you get assessed on is the first 50 rated trips.

As a driver you have to rate at trip end. You and pax can rate and re-rate later.

This maybe relevant.


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Let me put it this way. Because of all the threads you've started whining about your rates, if I could I would give you a 3 star right so I don't have to cross with your posts again.

So, in my point of view the problem is your personality. You're obsessive and obnoxious and your riders are feeling it and rating you in a way that they don't cross paths with you again.

I never thought I would say this again, but dude, you need a chill pill. Literally! Go smoke a joint, do some yoga, or have sex before you drive to mellow you out a little. If not, I heard that Zanax is quite effective.


----------

